# Tyvek vs. ?



## TaskBoy (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you folks like Tyvek for waterproof membrane under siding and stucco or something else? Cost of Tyvek vs other mat'ls? Thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 11, 2008)

I am a tar paper fan. At least 30# felt for all siding materials. And do it when it is warm out. It is also so far less expensive.
Tyvek is good , but is expensive and does not work well with cedar wood.
I just do not trust it in all applications the way I do with Tar /felt paper.

Been around for a hundred years and even the carpenter ants like it too.

The biggest thing to worry about with both is the installation.


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 11, 2008)

I second the 30# felt 
Start at the bottom and overlap 2-3" with your next run.
A slap stapler will hold it in place if you get the siding on before the wind gets up too bad.


----------



## BooUrns (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought I would add some input here as I was just talking about this on another forum tonight.

Tyvek is a wind/water barrier but is permeable to water vapour. Made up of a mono-filament membrane, it is used to keep the water vapour levels in your insulation equal to the outside level. 

Ironically, tar paper in two layers around a house can do the exact same thing. I think it's more of an issue of expediency when applying the housewrap and Tyvek's durability that makes it a popular choice for builders.


----------

